# Anubias probs



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

so the anubias i have are starting to get mangled. the leaves are turning yellowish and breaking apart. the roots, however, are quite bushy.

currently i have two smallish sized plants in a 10G w/ a 13W fluorescent. the tankmates are a trio of apistos and a couple of baby bushynoses.

i am using the tailored aquatics amazon elements to get some K, Ca, Mg, Fe, and B. i am putting in 1ml for 10Gs (bottle says 5ml for 50G) every 3 or 4 days. from my readings it appears that i do have the "right" nutrients except for the C. should i start tossing some flourish in as well?


----------

